# Other Places Around The World > France Travel Forum >  >  paris

## nnoska

i was in paris last weekend, still great, just wanted to let you all know!!!!!!!

----------


## Erma

Not so fast mister.... you've been away for months and you think that is enough information ??  Please submit your homework for the trip: pictures, adventures, watch purchases, apartment choice, etc.

----------


## KevinS

I too was wondering if Erik found a watch on this trip.

----------


## fourthtimer

> i was in paris last weekend, still great, just wanted to let you all know!!!!!!!



Great weather, huh?

----------


## nnoska

the less said the better, you all have vivid imaginations anyway!!

----------


## fourthtimer

No imagination needed.  My post was from my personal experience.

Who knows, you and I might have been at the same cafe this past weekend and not have known it.

----------


## onebigdawg53

You would have known it if you had used the sbhonline/miker "nod and wink"  lol.

----------

